# Ci vediamo + preposizione articolata + luogo



## Zena_101

Ciao a tutti e bentrovati.
Qual è la forma più corretta per l'utilizzo della preposizione articolata quando venga indicato un luogo preciso di appuntamento? Qualche esempio:

1. Ci vediamo _alle _Colonne di San Lorenzo;
2. Ci vediamo _dalle _Colonne di San Lorenzo;

1. Ci vediamo _all'_ingresso del Colosseo;
2. Ci vediamo _dall'_ingresso del Colosseo;

1. Ci vediamo _al _tabacchino all'angolo;
2. Ci vediamo _dal _tabacchino all'angolo;

O tutte corrette? o nessuna di queste? 
grazie per gli spunti di discussione e a presto.
Roberto.


----------



## ohbice

Zena_101 said:


> Ciao a tutti e bentrovati.
> Qual è la forma più corretta per l'utilizzo della preposizione articolata quando venga indicato un luogo preciso di appuntamento? Qualche esempio:
> 
> 1. Ci vediamo _alle _Colonne di San Lorenzo;
> 2. Ci vediamo _dalle _Colonne di San Lorenzo;
> 
> 1. Ci vediamo _all'_ingresso del Colosseo;
> 2. Ci vediamo _dall'_ingresso del Colosseo;
> 
> 1. Ci vediamo _al _tabacchino all'angolo;
> 2. Ci vediamo _dal _tabacchino all'angolo;
> 
> O tutte corrette? o nessuna di queste?
> grazie per gli spunti di discussione e a presto.
> Roberto.



Ci vediamo davanti alle colonne... Ci vediamo dalle parti del Colosseo... Ci vediamo da lui... Ci vediamo dalle 6 alle 6.30.

Ciao.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Zena,
in questo caso vale sempre e solo: "Verbo + preposizione articolata (preposizione semplice *"a"/"in"/"su"* + articolo determinativo adeguato al caso) + luogo preciso.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Zena.

"Tabacchino" è termine regionale che sta per "tabaccaio" (vedi qui); in alcune zone viene popolarmente usato anche come sinonimo di "rivendita  di tabacchi" (ma a quest'accezione fa cenno soltanto il Gabrielli e nessun altro dizionario). Pertanto, per giudicare la correttezza delle due frasi che contengono detta parola, bisogna distinguerne i due diversi significati; meglio usare i termini italiani standard per non incorrere in ambiguità:


> 1. Ci vediamo _al _tabacchino *alla *tabaccheria all'angolo;   /  ...*dalla* tabaccheria...  /  ...*davanti alla *tabaccheria...;
> 2. Ci vediamo _dal _tabacchino *dal* tabaccaio all'angolo;   /  ...*al* tabaccaio...  / ...*davanti al* tabaccaio...;


Questa distinzione è importante perché la preposizione "da" (debitamente articolata), si usa con il significato di "presso" solo quando seguita da nome di persona o pronome personale; esempi: _
Ci vediamo *dal *macellaio_  / _Ci vediamo *in* macelleria; 
Ci vediamo *dal *gioielliere_  / _Ci vediamo *in* gioielleria; 
Ci vediamo *da* Aldo più tardi_  / _Ci vediamo *a* casa di Aldo più tardi;
Ci vediamo__* dai* miei_  / _Ci vediamo __*a* casa dei miei._

Vedi anche sul Treccani (punto 2): "Da" introduce anche [...] il moto a luogo (solo con nomi o pronomi di persona)_: verrò oggi stesso da te_; _devo andare dal sarto_; _scendo dal tabaccaio_. [...]
Con verbi di quiete (compl. di stato in luogo), si adopera per lo più davanti a nomi di persona: _sono stato dall’avvocato_; _ti attendo dal meccanico_; _mi servo dal droghiere qui di fronte_; _frequenta l’asilo dalle suore_; _sarò a cena da mio zio_ (in questi ultimi casi equivale in genere a: «presso»).


----------



## Zena_101

precisi, preziosi e cortesi, come sempre. Grazie a tutti.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Connie e ciao a tutti,
mi è sorto un dubbio.
Le frasi inserite nel post precedente che riporto sotto, sono grammaticalmente giuste? 
Non è meglio scriverle così: 

_Ci vediamo *in* macelleria/Ci vediamo *nella* macelleria;
__Ci vediamo *in* gioielleria/Ci vediamo *nella* gioielleria;
__Ci vediamo *a* casa di Aldo più tardi/Ci vediamo *alla* casa di Aldo più tardi;
__Ci vediamo __*a* casa dei miei/Ci vediamo *alla* casa dei miei?_

Il dubbio mi è venuto dopo che ho pensato di sostituire la casa con la cascina, la dimora, lo stadio, il parco, l'appartamento, il pub, il teatro, il cinema, ecc...; non sempre va bene la preposizione semplice ma sempre va bene quella articolata. 
Ora, nel moto a luogo c'è una regola che indica qual è la preposizione più adatta da utilizzare in questo caso o si può dire come meglio si crede?

Ringrazio chiunque possa illuminarmi con la propria conoscenza sul tema.

Un saluto
Dragon


----------



## dragonseven

Proprio nessuno?


----------



## infinite sadness

Mah... intanto non sarei così sicuro sul tipo di complemento (moto a luogo) con un verbo non di movimento come "vedersi".

Per il resto, mi suonano male le espressioni "vedersi alla casa di...". Le altre mi suonano normali.
Poi, non credo che in materia di complementi di luogo ci siano delle regole che dicano in astratto quali siano le preposizioni più adatte alle singole situazioni.


----------



## dragonseven

infinite sadness said:


> Mah... intanto non sarei così sicuro sul tipo di complemento (moto a luogo) con un verbo non di movimento come "vedersi".
> 
> Per il resto, mi suonano male le espressioni "vedersi alla casa di...". Le altre mi suonano normali.
> Poi, non credo che in materia di complementi di luogo ci siano delle regole che dicano in astratto quali siano le preposizioni più adatte alle singole situazioni.


Ciao infinite!
Grazie della risposta 
E' vero ho sbagliato: non "moto a luogo", ma bensì "stato in luogo". Comunque, lo chiedo più in linea generale, non limitato al singolo complemento.
Quindi frasi come "vedersi alla casa di...", le reputi aventi una costruzione errata?
E cosa ne pensi di quanto da me scritto al post #3?


----------



## teogarno

Secondo me c'è una piccola differenza di significato.

Ci vediamo in macelleria (frase standard)
Ci vediamo nella macelleria (quella di Giovanni, quella dove vendono la carne buona, quella di cui si parlava questa mattina...)

eccetera.

Per questo "alla casa di" suona strano: perché una persona ha una sola casa e non c'è bisogno di ulteriore specificazione.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao a tutti! In merito al discorso, cioè su quale tipo di preposizione semplice o preposizione articolata che va ad introdurre un complemento indiretto, mi sembra di ricordare che con i nomi femminili terminanti in _-eria, _senza altre espansioni né aggettivi, ci voglia esclusivamente la preposizione semplice *in*. 

Se ciò non fosse un abbaglio della vecchiaia , mia , allora potrebbe essere di fatto una regola utile da ricordare. Potreste confermarmela?

Grazie in anticipo!

Ah, dimenticavo! Siete tutti simpatici e vi porto tutti nel mio cuore! E se ho preso una cantonata, non infierite su di me.

S.V


----------



## Nino83

Ci vediamo nella fattoria! (o in fattoria?) 

Potrebbe essere un'eccezione (però finisce in _-oria_). 

Forse anche la parola creperia (però con la preposizione _a_, es. alla creperia). 

In generale la regola sembra funzionare.


----------



## Sempervirens

*In generale la regola sembra funzionare.* 


Grazie Nino! Credo che sia importante per gli studenti che ci seguono su questo bellissimo forum, egregiamente amministrato da persone competenti in materia, e frequentato attivamente da utenti pure essi all'altezza del compito, trovare alcune regole, alcuni punti fermi, dai quali trarre spunti per i propri studi e favorire progressi nello studio della lingua italiana. 

P.S Nino, spero che sia possibile arrivare a formulare altre regole concise come questa sopra, semplici, senza  ingarbugliare troppo il discorso. Naturalmente a vantaggio di tutti.

S.V


----------



## bearded

Salve
Concordo con Teogarno #10 e Sempervirens #11.  Vorrei aggiungere che in questo campo le regole non mi sembrano tanto rigide, ed esistono differenze regionali, di stile, ecc.
Vorrei segnalare qui due modi di dire presi dalla TV e che al mio orecchio settentrionale suonano fastidiosi:
1) ci siamo parlati a lungo in casetta ('Amici'): io direi 'nella casetta'.
2) ci vediamo a Via Nazionale, è nato a piazza Bologna, ecc.: ormai standard in TV (per me con 'a' è piuttosto romanesco o meridionale, e ci vorrebbe 'in' al posto di 'a').


----------



## Nino83

Anch'io direi _nella casetta, in Via Nazionale_ ma _a Piazza Bologna_ (e _in piazza_, quando non è un nome proprio di piazza).


----------



## bearded

Nino83 said:


> Anch'io direi _nella casetta, in Via Nazionale_ ma _a Piazza Bologna_ (e _in piazza_, quando non è un nome proprio di piazza).


Sarà perché noi bolognesi diciamo ''in Piazza Maggiore''.  Ricordo anche Lucio Dalla (''in Piazza Grande'').


----------



## Sempervirens

bearded man said:


> Sarà perché noi bolognesi diciamo ''in Piazza Maggiore''.  Ricordo anche Lucio Dalla (''in Piazza Grande'').



Curiosamente, a Firenze, dove ho vissuto durante il mio , diciamo "anno sabbatico"  , sentivo spesso dire " Vediamoci al Piazzale (Michelangelo)!"

Invece se di piazze si trattava di quella vicina a dove abitavo io con la mia ragazza, di superficie modesta (la piazza, non la pelle della figliuola), ci si diceva sovente " Vediamoci in piazzetta!"

Mah! misteri della lingua!

S.V


----------



## Odysseus54

teogarno said:


> Secondo me c'è una piccola differenza di significato.
> 
> Ci vediamo in macelleria (frase standard)
> Ci vediamo nella macelleria (quella di Giovanni, quella dove vendono la carne buona, quella di cui si parlava questa mattina...)
> 
> eccetera.
> 
> Per questo "alla casa di" suona strano: perché una persona ha una sola casa e non c'è bisogno di ulteriore specificazione.




Su "Ci vediamo nella macelleria", io direi che gli attributi o complementi che rendono necessario l'uso dell'articolo determinativo contenuto della preposizione articolata devono essere espressi.

"Ci vediamo in macelleria"

e

"Ci vediamo nella macelleria di Michele/dove siamo stati l'altro giorno/in piazza Pertini/nuova ecc"

Per quanto riguarda 'casa' , direi che la costruzione con 'a' non si puo' usare se ci sono attributi o complementi, tranne il complemento di possesso.  Se ci sono attributi o altri complementi, si passa ad usare 'nella'.

Es.  "A casa di Laura"

ma

"Nella casa di campagna di Laura"

o

"Oggi siamo a casa"

ma

"Oggi siamo nella casa nuova"

(sto andando a memoria - non pretendo che questo sia un elenco esaustivo di tutta la casistica)


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti!
La domanda dell'O.P. è:





			
				Zena_101 said:
			
		

> Qual è la forma più corretta per l'utilizzo della preposizione articolata quando venga indicato un luogo preciso di appuntamento?



Quindi mi pare di aver capito che secondo voi, soprattutto per Sempervirens,





			
				Sempervirens said:
			
		

> ... mi sembra di ricordare che con i nomi femminili terminanti in _-eria, _senza altre espansioni né aggettivi, ci voglia esclusivamente la preposizione semplice *in*.


 esprimere:
"Ci vediamo *alla* macelleria.", "Ci vediamo *nella* macelleria.", "Ci vediamo *sulla* macelleria." 
sono modi sbagliati di dire.

Se così è, non sono d'accordo. In quanto se le udissi è perché il parlante sa che io so di quale sta parlando.
Se invece mi dicesse: "Ci vediamo *in* macelleria." ci potrebbero essere delle complicazioni future.
Certo con macelleria si pensa a quella di zona, dev'essere quella, per forza.
Ma, se invece fosse "*in* birreria" o "*in* gelateria"? Dovrei chiedere "Quale?", perché senza specificazione dove vado?


----------



## Odysseus54

dragonseven said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> La domanda dell'O.P. è:
> 
> Quindi mi pare di aver capito che secondo voi, soprattutto per Sempervirens, dire:
> "Ci vediamo *alla* macelleria.", "Ci vediamo *nella* macelleria.", "Ci vediamo *sulla* macelleria."
> sono modi sbagliati di dire.
> 
> Se così è, non sono d'accordo. In quanto se le udissi è perché il parlante sa che io so di quale sta parlando.
> Se invece mi dicesse: "Ci vediamo *in* macelleria." ci potrebbero essere delle complicazioni future.
> Certo con macelleria si pensa a quella di zona, dev'essere quella, per forza.
> Ma, se invece fosse "*in* birreria" o "*in* gelateria"? Dovrei chiedere "Quale?", perché senza specificazione dove vado?




Negli esempi che fai, sia l'idiomatico "ci vediamo in birreria" che il molto piu' improbabile "ci vediamo nella birreria" implicano, se ci si vuole trovare, che si sappia di quale birreria si sta parlando.  O perche' c'e' un contesto che non riportiamo, o perche' c'e' un contesto implicito.  Sempre contesto e'.

Da un punto di vista grammaticale, se osserviamo solo la frase specifica, senza altri contesti espressi o impliciti, si dice "in birreria", non "nella birreria", ne' tantomeno "sulla birreria".

Sempre che si stia parlando di italiano standard.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Odysseus!
Sono d'accordo col vostro pensiero, lo capisco benissimo e non ho problemi con gli articoli o le preposizioni; ma il punto qui è che si sta discutendo dell'uso di preposizioni articolate quando viene indicato un luogo preciso che si intende conosciuto (non serve riportare il contesto, con queste premesse).
Dire "Ci vediamo in birreria" di certo non indica un luogo preciso, a meno che, i dialoganti siano frequentatori abituali sempre e solo di una/quella birreria.
Dire: "Ci vediamo *nella* ..." vale a dire "Ci vediamo *in quella *...".
Dire: "Ci vediamo *in* ..." teoricamente vale a dire "Ci vediamo *in una qualsiasi *...".
Non mi sembra, per chi ha bisogno di una spiegazione, che qui trovi un chiarimento, in quanto, perlopiù si parla delle eccezioni (che in realtà sono tante, molte più di quante riportate qui) alla "regola" che ho inserito al post #3 e che, finora, nessuno ne ha negato la validità.

Poi, per ritrovarsi _sulla_, visto che non va bene secondo te, si dovrebbe dire solo tipo:
"Ci vediamo _sopra la _....", "Ci vediamo _una volta in cima alla _...", ecc.? O sei ancora convinto che si debba dire esclusivamente "Ci vediamo in ..."?
E per dire_ alla_, sono invece obbligato ad usare: _davanti alla, dietro alla, a lato della, vicino alla_, ecc.?

P.S.: Ho notato solo adesso che sei diventato moderatore. Complimenti e buon lavoro!


----------



## Odysseus54

Grazie per gli auguri - e' una carriera fantastica, piena di soddisfazioni 

Sappiamo pero' che sto postando da privato cittadino - cosa che va sempre ricordata.  Il moderatore quando interviene nelle discussioni non parla ex-cathedra 

Non sono d'accordo che "ci vediamo in birreria" significhi "ci vediamo in una birreria qualsiasi".

Per dare quel significato indefinito ci vuole l'articolo indefinito : "Ci vediamo in una birreria".

La frase "ci vediamo in birreria" implica che sia chi parla che chi ascolta stiano pensando alla stessa birreria.

Se non e' chiaro di quale birreria si tratti, e' necessario aggiungere informazioni e in questo caso si richiede l'uso dell'articolo determinativo/preposizione articolata : "Ci vediamo nella birreria di Carlo/in Piazza Leopardi" , oppure si puo' ancora mantenere la preposizione da sola : "Ci vediamo in birreria da Carlo/in piazza Leopardi".

Per 'sulla' , il problema non e' di correttezza grammaticale o meno, ma di , come dire, impossibilita' semantica, o perlomeno improbabilita'.  L'unica circostanza possibile che mi viene in mente in cui si possa dire "sulla macelleria" , e' il caso in cui la macelleria sia situata in un edificio ad un piano, e che qualcosa o qualcuno si trovi o stia facendo qualcosa sul tetto.

In quel caso si puo' dire "Antonio sta lavorando sulla macelleria di Giuseppe".  Anche se la forma piu' naturale e piu' precisa di esprimere la stessa cosa sarebbe, credo, "Antonio sta lavorando sul tetto della macelleria di Giuseppe".  (si potrebbe anche dare il caso di Antonio il commercialista che sta lavorando "sulla macelleria di Giuseppe" , dove 'macelleria' significherebbe non il luogo fisico, ma l'azienda e i suoi conti, ma stiamo esulando da una discussione sui complementi di luogo)

Se hai esempi che permettano l'uso dell'espressione "sulla macelleria" come complemento di luogo in frasi di senso compiuto e di uso probabile, magari ci capiamo meglio.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao 
Prego, non c'è di che


Odysseus54 said:


> Se hai esempi che permettano l'uso dell'espressione "sulla macelleria" come complemento di luogo in frasi di senso compiuto e di uso probabile, magari ci capiamo meglio.


Più che probabile è possibile. Non capisco di preciso a che scopo, ma ci provo. Contro: _I manifestanti puntano *sulla* macelleria/birreria/enoteca/caserma _[moto a luogo]; Verso:_ Le finestre danno *sulla* macelleria/birreria/enoteca/caserma _[moto a luogo]; Sopra:_ Equitalia piombò *sulla* macelleria/birreria/enoteca _[moto a luogo]. Sopra: _Il palazzo poggia *sulla* macelleria/birreria/enoteca, I piccioni stazionano *sulla* macelleria/birreria/enoteca/caserma _[stato in luogo].

Spero ce ne sia almeno uno buono!


----------



## Odysseus54

dragonseven said:


> Ciao
> Prego, non c'è di chePiù che probabile è possibile. Non capisco di preciso a che scopo, ma ci provo. Contro: _I manifestanti puntano *sulla* macelleria/birreria/enoteca/caserma _[moto a luogo]; Verso:_ Le finestre danno *sulla* macelleria/birreria/enoteca/caserma _[moto a luogo]; Sopra:_ Equitalia piombò *sulla* macelleria/birreria/enoteca _[moto a luogo]. Sopra: _Il palazzo poggia *sulla* macelleria/birreria/enoteca, I piccioni stazionano *sulla* macelleria/birreria/enoteca/caserma _[stato in luogo].
> 
> 
> 
> Spero ce ne sia almeno uno buono!





Sono tutti ottimi, ma mi pare che esulino tutti da quello di cui stavamo parlando, che non era la compatibilita' in astratto tra 'sulla' e 'macelleria', ma l'utilizzo di 'sulla macelleria' come complemento di stato in luogo in frasi di senso compiuto dove i soggetti sono persone.

In effetti, la discussione e' ripartita dal tuo post #19, dove affermi :



> Quindi mi pare di aver capito che secondo voi, soprattutto per Sempervirens, esprimere:
> "Ci vediamo *alla macelleria.", "Ci vediamo nella macelleria.", "Ci vediamo sulla macelleria."
> sono modi sbagliati di dire.
> 
> Se così è, non sono d'accordo.
> *





Questa tua affermazione si riferisce ad un contesto preciso, dove i piccioni non possiamo farceli entrare nemmeno col calzascarpe, a meno di non ipotizzare piccioni parlanti e che si danno appuntamento per le 10.00 di mattina sul cornicione sopra alla mia macchina parcheggiata , cosa che effettivamente a volte sembrano fare...


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Ody
Intendo dire che la pronuncia di queste espressioni non la ritengo errata. Altro esempio. L'antennista dice al suo aiutante: "Sono in ritardo. Sto arrivando. Comincia a salire. Ci vediamo sulla macelleria.". Chiaro è che non in molti si esprimono così in questo caso. Ma nel caso di un campanile? "Ci vediamo sul campanile."? E' scorretto?

P.S.: Sì, è vero. Anche secondo me i piccioni si danno appuntamento.


----------



## Odysseus54

Se volevi dire che si possono dare dei contesti particolari in cui ci si da' appuntamento sopra ad una macelleria, e' vero e c'e' poco da discutere.

Ipotizzando contesti particolari e scenari possibili ma non relativi alla quotidianita' ( elicotteri che si incontrano 'sopra Firenze', rapinatori che si danno appuntamento 'dietro alla banca', addetti alla manutenzione che si danno appuntamento 'in fondo alla piscina', fuggitivi che si incontrano 'sotto il treno' ecc ecc ) non si puo' escludere nessuna preposizione di luogo, ovviamente.

Ma non era, mi pare, la questione posta nell'OP.


----------



## dragonseven

Simpaticissimo Ody,
io all'O.P. ho risposto con quanto scritto al post #3. Intendendo dire che, laddove in situazioni del genere si è nel dubbio soprattutto per uno straniero su quale preposizione utilizzare, meglio è usare quella articolata poiché, potrà suonar male ma, di certo non è errata; al contrario, utilizzando una preposizione semplice laddove ce ne voglia una articolata, non solo suona male ma, si è incorsi in un errore.
La discussione si è rianimata perché, alla mia domanda se ciò che ho suggerito è valido o meno (post #9), non ho ricevuto una risposta in senso generale, ma solo alcune contraddizioni basate sulle eccezioni.
Tu cosa ne pensi? Ho sbagliato in quanto dico al post #3 e qui?


----------



## Odysseus54

dragonseven said:


> io all'O.P. ho risposto con quanto scritto al post #3. Intendendo dire che, laddove in situazioni del genere si è nel dubbio soprattutto per uno straniero su quale preposizione utilizzare, meglio è usare quella articolata poiché, potrà suonar male ma, di certo non è errata; al contrario, utilizzando una preposizione semplice laddove ce ne voglia una articolata, non solo suona male ma, si è incorsi in un errore.



Se stiamo ancora parlando delle indicazioni di luogo da utilizzare nel darsi appuntamento, non sono d'accordo.  

1) La scelta della preposizione da accoppiare al nome e' idiomatica.  Non esiste una regola, esistono accoppiamenti dettati dal sostantivo.

2) La scelta tra preposizione semplice e articolata è pure idiomatica oppure risponde alla logica di specificare tramite altre indicazioni di quale delle possibili macellerie, birrerie ecc. si sta parlando.

Alcuni esempi :


Ci vediamo...


1) .. in ( macelleria, birreria, stazione, ufficio, fabbrica, aeroporto, piazza, piscina, biblioteca, agenzia, biglietteria, universita', palestra ecc. ) dove sia chiaro a chi parla e a chi ascolta di quale macelleria ecc. si stia parlando

2) .. al, alla, ai, alle, agli ( giardinetti, stazione, aeroporto, universita', cinema, sferisterio, colosseo, arena, supermercato, centro commerciale ecc. ) con o senza informazioni ulteriori, a seconda di quanto richiesto dalla situazione.

3) .. dal, dalla ( dottore, dentista, commercialista, geometra, panettiere, idraulico, veterinario, macellaio ecc. ) 

4) .. nel, nella con indicazione di 'quale' ( panetteria di P.zza Garibaldi, birreria di Giacinto, studio dell'avv. Vorace ecc )

5) .. a ( teatro, casa )


Si tratta insomma secondo me di una casistica non riconducibile ad una o poche regole fisse.



> La discussione si è rianimata perché, alla mia domanda se ciò che ho suggerito è valido o meno (post #9), non ho ricevuto una risposta in senso generale, ma solo alcune contraddizioni basate sulle eccezioni.
> Tu cosa ne pensi? Ho sbagliato in quanto dico al post #3 e qui?




Nel tuo post #9 chiedi se sia corretto o meno dire 


"ci vediamo alla casa di.."


Ritengo proprio di no, se stai parlando della casa di qualcuno.  Si dice 

".. a casa di Ilde ecc".

Se invece si parla di istituti ecc. :

"..alla casa del fanciullo/mutilatino/orfano di guerra ecc" 


l'uso della preposizione articolata e' corretto.


----------

